# retro Steel Ribble Cyclo Cross frame (90's) in Classifieds



## gary r (12 Mar 2012)

if anyones interested,in brilliant condition, only light use,I raced it once in a CC,rest of the time was light road use.hardly ridden at all

Gary


----------



## l4dva (21 Apr 2012)

Do you still have this? Got any more details?


----------

